# Vanessa Borne Megathread: Borne to Dominate



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

In my opinion, she's easily one of the most naturally beautiful women in wrestling. She's made a few appearances as an enhancement talent, but now that she's got a new ring name, she finally won a match on NXT TV and I can't wait to see her in the Mae Young Classic!






































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885294414293196801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885295656641769472


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885855765935816704


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Officially approving this thread!

That green attire (w/ the black stripes) though... it's not particularly glamorous or elegant, but damn it's striking & stands out. Hope it's not a thing of the past!

I think she's a beaut with loads of potential.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:bjpenn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I got to meet her a few times whenever me and my family would go to Cardinals games where she was a cheerleader. Glad to see she's made it to WWE.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

You could tell that she's really green, as she would be with her level of experience, but I really thought she impressed in her match against Serena in the first round of the MYC.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I'll be keeping her on my radar, she's definitely hot and seems to have the in-ring character aspects down.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She immediately caught my eye when she was on NXT last month. She oozes charisma and she has a decent moveset for someone that green.

Her theme fits her entrance well too.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

She's easily my favorite of the new women coming into NXT. Has such a good, unique look that's striking. Very much excited to see what she does in the future and I'm hoping she becomes what I hoped Brandi Rhodes could've been.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Now that's an interesting tag team...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Now that's an interesting tag team...


A team one can really get behind. Or in front of lol.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Pure fire. Please don't change it with some random CFO$ garbage, just buy it like Emma's or Bray's


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I found her to be way more impressive than Liv Morgan in their match that aired this week. She's definitely progressing well.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Love me some Vanessa Bourn. She just has such great ring presence and everything a part of her physical look separates her from the pact. (latex attire, hair etc.) Excited to see more of her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

They Call Him Y2J said:


>


She's just so incredibly beautiful!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I love her style, and she's so attractive with the curls.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

I might stan but first I need some good character from her :eva2 can't wait ^^


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She looked great this week.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> She looked great this week.


Could do some improvement on the wrestling side of things, but god is she hot. :sodone I didn't mind watching her.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Vanessa is really hot!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She looked insanely hot when she came through the curtain this week


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

They Call Him Y2J said:


>


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

gotta say i dig the curls


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

She might be the sexiest in the company.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm probably going to end up being what @Mordecay is to Peyton. She is so beautiful.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Layla 2.0

Although hopefully a little less annoying


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/how-to-bu...wwe-performance-center-workouts-april-26-2018


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Feud with Kairi definitely has potential..


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I'll miss her old theme.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


they should team up


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

that ring gear highlights those thighs quite nicely


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Yo, she really might be top 3 hottest women in WWE. Holy sh*t kadakadakada


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I wish I was Conti ^


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029864379163049984


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Very underrated. She is hot!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Not a fan of that new outfit or her alliance with Aliyah.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, she looks fine in that bikini!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She's living the dream, getting paid to do nothing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Such a baddie [emoji7]

Btw, when was the last time she’s been used on TV? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

CookieMonsterPunk_SES said:


> Such a baddie [emoji7]
> 
> Btw, when was the last time she’s been used on TV?
> 
> ...


I wanna bite on her calves.

Also, Jan 2020.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Adapting said:


> I wanna bite on her calves.
> 
> Also, Jan 2020.


Holy shit. At least Vanessa is securing the bag. [emoji383]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow more than a year getting paid to do nothing, sounds just like me.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I wonder if she's going to stay in the wrestling business or if she's going to do something else.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUbHXbQMcsX/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She's back!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

